# BOV support utility trailer



## ajsmith

Does anyone have any thoughts on having or building a utility trailer to support your BOV? I'm building a pick-up box trailer and may try to set it up to haul extra fuel, propane and water along with extra supplies.


----------



## Jerry D Young

I think it is a good idea. Besides the supplies, you can carry some tools and other things that often can't be carried due to space restrictions of SUVs, and even pickups. If you add a ladder rack to it, with a couple of solar panels you can have a battery kept charged to run the fuel and water transfer pumps if you use them, as well as carry long objects that wouldn't fit in the bed. I would try to use the same wheels and tires the towing vehicle uses, with several spares.

Just my opinion.


----------



## NaeKid

We have several threads on BOV-trailers ongoing on the site right now. Jeepers seem to have a love-affair with trailers and off-roading - I wonder why 

I would recommend that if you were to do a trailer, do a trailer with portal-axles where the centerline of the wheel is lower than the center-line of the axle joining the wheels together. That way you will not (or be less likely to) hangup on the axle when travelling the rougher roads.

In the picture below, you can see what I did for a portal-axle on one of my tent trailers that I no longer have










When I towed that trailer, it rode level behind my Jeep with your basic hitch on the bumper .. and my Jeep rode on 38" tires at the time.


----------



## ajsmith

Thats a very good idea about the solar panels. I was thinking of putting a canopy on it with a Yakima roof rack. A tool box, and a couple batteries, mounted to the "A" frame up front. I might be able to rig up a covered slide under the roof rack for the solar panels. When slid out they would be uncovered and adjustable. Thanks for the feed back!!!


----------



## ajsmith

Nice axel on your tent trailer Naekid. I had a pick-up chassie and box given to me so until I can up grade I'll use the axel thats under it, a ford 9". I've been looking for some time and haven't found much on purpose built utility trailers (the purpose being bug out). I am a computer moron so I may not be looking in the right place. Thanks for the input


----------



## allen_idaho

I would probably go with a smaller trailer fitted with a diesel generator/welder, an air compressor, a couple of spare tires, a floor jack, a tool box, and an oxygen and acetylene bottle w/ cutting torch. Sort of a small repair shop if you will. When not in use, you can just park it and use it. 

If you are using something the size of an old pickup box or larger, you should still have plenty of room for extra supplies. And if you top it with a rack, you could double your storage capacity.


----------



## NaeKid

I personally don't care for the "truck-box-trailer". I would prefer to have something that is very light to tow, strong enough to haul everything that you need and still manoeuvrable by hand if at all possible.

That trailer that I pictured above followed my Jeep down the highway, on back-roads, through streams (upto 24" deep), through mud, over rocks and it never complained the whole time. I had no problems un-hooking and moving the trailer by hand, by myself, even loaded with my camping gear. I will admit that I did have some troubles pulling the trailer up small inclines by hand, but, that would be true of virtually any weight more than a small wheelbarrow.

I wish that I kept that trailer, but, a friend needed it more than me, and, I needed the space more than them. :gaah: At that time, I had 3 trailers, so, I needed to make some room. 

I did keep the axle, and, I do plan to build a new trailer again, but this time, it will be utility instead of camping.

If you like, here is a thread about some other BOV-Trailers: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f21/b-o-v-g-o-o-d-video-2837/


----------



## ajsmith

Thanks NaeKid, I'm not to worried about the size and weight of the trailer, it will tow nicely behind my F-350 crew cab. It's just a couple of stream crossings and a small head sized boulder patch to get where I need to go. After I get a few more bills paid off I will build a small utility trailer to pull behind my jeep. 
I am going to check out that thread now, Thanks again !!


----------



## TimB

One recommendation I'll make is to use a pintle hitch if you plan to tow off-road. It will allow more movement at the hitch instead of binding like a ball hitch.

Tim


----------



## ajsmith

Thanks Tim, never used a pintle before but I here great things about them. I may make it so I can use both, make a reciever on the trailer and just swap out when needed. Don't know if it's really necessary tho....should probably just go with the pintle


----------



## GatorDude

Top of my head -

If you think you might be evacuating from a weather emergency like a hurricane or heavy rains and potential flooding, you should think about something covered to shelter your gear from the elements. In fact, it is probably a good idea to have a covered trailer to protect your stuff from thieves.

You should probably have a trailer lock for the hitch, a spare tire, and an appropriate jack.


----------



## ajsmith

Got it covered...lol..will be putting a canopy on it. Been doing some reserch and I'm thinking I go with a canopy, tool box up front, water tank under in the frame rails, use the stock fuel tank, make holders for two propane tanks, probably a swing out tire carrier on the back modified to carry two spares. Oh, also up front I'll have a battery or two to run the on board pumps for the fuel and water and maybe an inverter for 110v. I'll either have a locking hitch or make it removable to switch out from 2" ball to pintle. On the canopy I'll have a roof rack and possibly one or two solar panels, a high lift jack, an ax and a shovel. 
As I live in the north west, what I'll most likely be evacuating from will be earth quake or possibly a volcanic eruption. Most realistic, economic problems
Good ideas GatorDude thanks for the imput...


----------



## Tex

The best BOV trailer I've seen was owned by a guy in the local Jeep club. It had an off road suspension, water storage, fuel storage, a fold out propane grill, and a pop up tent on the roof. I'm sure it was a little heavy for most Jeeps off road, but he had 39" tires, Dana 60 axles, and a Hemi under the hood.


----------



## ajsmith

Tex said:


> The best BOV trailer I've seen was owned by a guy in the local Jeep club. It had an off road suspension, water storage, fuel storage, a fold out propane grill, and a pop up tent on the roof. I'm sure it was a little heavy for most Jeeps off road, but he had 39" tires, Dana 60 axles, and a Hemi under the hood.


Yeah Thanks Tex, the other day I stumbled across ih8mud.com and expedition trailers.com, there is a huge amount of information and pictures. The RTT (roof top tent) looks like it might be a nice addition to a bug out trailer. Most of those guys have camp trailers that would be good at doubling as a "BOT"


----------



## bclark

I built one for my jeep. It is not complete yet, I plan to mount a rack up top and a rack in the front to hold a battery and propane tank. I have seriously considered adding a solar panel as well - to at least trickle charge the battery.

I load it with nice to have stuff with the understanding that if I had to I could dump the trailer and be ok.


----------



## ajsmith

In case anyone is interested I've got the cab off the chassis, removed all the gas and brake lines, extra fuel tank and cut the frame. Now I just have to notch and bend the frame rails get the material for the tongue and start welding.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Show us some pics as the project comes along!


----------



## ajsmith

bclark said:


> I built one for my jeep. It is not complete yet, I plan to mount a rack up top and a rack in the front to hold a battery and propane tank. I have seriously considered adding a solar panel as well - to at least trickle charge the battery.
> 
> I load it with nice to have stuff with the understanding that if I had to I could dump the trailer and be ok.


Looks like a nice set-up bclark, what did you use for an axel? I hear you can get 3500 lb. trailer axels for around $200. I will be looking into building a completly custom home built trailer for my Jeep after I get this stripped down pickup turned into a trailer. The price was right on this thing...free


----------



## ajsmith

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Show us some pics as the project comes along!


Hey OldCootHillbilly, I'll try to post some pics soon. My biggest problem is I'm a complete computer moron, so I'll have to inlist some help. I'll get them as soon as I can.


----------



## ajsmith

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Show us some pics as the project comes along!


OK I'm trying to post some pics. hope it works


----------



## ajsmith

Just a quick up date, Be done if I had more time and money!


----------



## ajsmith

It's been a couple months since I last up dated so here's where the trailer stands. It's been to d**n cold to do anything and the trailer is buried in snow. When things warm up I'll get started on it again, building the racks and other stuff. I did get a line on a canopy for it, should know in about a week if I can get it....


----------



## PopPop

I did the same thing with a wrecked tacoma box. You have to be carefull with tongue weight and total weight, you can easily overload the axel and suspension.


----------



## ajsmith

PopPop said:


> I did the same thing with a wrecked tacoma box. You have to be carefull with tongue weight and total weight, you can easily overload the axel and suspension.


Yes this is true, I will at some point in this build swap out the half ton axle and springs for one ton to match my F350. As for the tongue weight I may have to rework things a bit. The tongue is a bit long to and that only adds to the problem, but at this length I can "jack knife" the trailer and not do any damage. I still may have to beef it up a little.


----------



## nj_m715

I have an s-10 trailer that I'd like to put a little work into, or better yet start over with a 3/4 p/u so it matches my truck.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f21/quick-run-down-my-well-equiped-bov-3704/

My buddy has a mid 80's 4x4 F250 that he bought for the motor. I might see about about using it for a trailer and it has all the parts I need to upgrade to 4 wheel drive. I just need to get strong enough to do the work, but at least I'll have the parts.


----------



## ajsmith

nj_m715 said:


> I have an s-10 trailer that I'd like to put a little work into, or better yet start over with a 3/4 p/u so it matches my truck.
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f21/quick-run-down-my-well-equiped-bov-3704/
> 
> My buddy has a mid 80's 4x4 F250 that he bought for the motor. I might see about about using it for a trailer and it has all the parts I need to upgrade to 4 wheel drive. I just need to get strong enough to do the work, but at least I'll have the parts.


Sounds like a great place to start. An F250 already has a stout suspension and axle. If it's a long box even better. Plus, like you say then you'll have all the parts to convert over to four wheel drive some day. It's always good to have projects...lol. The S-10 trailer would be the perfect size to tow behind a Jeep Cherokee or like sized vehicle. If you get started post up some pics, I have a weird fascination with bug out or camping type utility trailers, especially home built ones. People can come up with some very innovative ideas for there needs.


----------



## Tirediron

Just curious , on the trailer frame ,do you plan to leave the stock fuel tank inplace for added capacity, if this works you could add another on the other side because the exhaust doesn't need to go there. Another advantage of the truck box trailers is that they are common and shouldn't grab any extra attention.
I have also seen guys leave the cab on the frame and cut the roof off near box level and use the hood to cover that opening , giving another covered cargo area (kind of late to add this now but...........:dunno:


----------



## ajsmith

Tirediron said:


> Just curious , on the trailer frame ,do you plan to leave the stock fuel tank inplace for added capacity, if this works you could add another on the other side because the exhaust doesn't need to go there. Another advantage of the truck box trailers is that they are common and shouldn't grab any extra attention.
> I have also seen guys leave the cab on the frame and cut the roof off near box level and use the hood to cover that opening , giving another covered cargo area (kind of late to add this now but...........:dunno:


Tirediron, this pick up had a stock fuel tank across the frame in the back and I have left it in place for the extra capacity and I plan on adding a water tank out of a camp trailer. It should fit across the frame in front of the axle. It had a add on aux. fuel tank there, so it has a place already cut for the filler neck.


----------



## nj_m715

I do plan on keeping the fuel tanks and maybe adding chevy "saddle" tanks too. I run wvo so fuel is almost free. Maybe I could get one set up for water, who knows. Right now it's just kicking around ideas. I have a lot of other things to worry about first. The bed on my buddy's truck is very rusty. I might use it with a bed liner and patch it up where needed, find a different bed or scrap it and build a flat bed/box. I slide in camper hangs off the back of the truck about 18" so I think I'll loose the cab and make a nice long frame. It might reach the hitch with using one of those hitch extenders. I want to keep it as a utility trailer not a purpose built bug out/camper trailer. I can mount tanks, batteries etc under it and add steak body sides, but I want to be able to use it for fire wood and other tasks too.


----------



## ajsmith

Well it's far from finished but it's legal and usable. Hopefully when it's done I'll have a purpose built trailer that won't attract any unwanted attention.


----------



## ajsmith

I have been looking around for a large tool box to put in the front of the trailer when I realized I should put the tool box in the bed of my pick up on the front of the trailer. It's an in bed box as I run with a canopy and cannot use a cross bed box. I will replace the bed box with two side boxes, one larger one that goes from the back of the box up and over the wheel well. The other one will be a smaller one that mounts between the tail gate and the wheel well, it has a rear facing door with drawers. My reason for this change is, if I load up to go anywhere or if we "bug out", and I need my tools, oil or anything else in the box, I have to unload the truck just to get to it. The two boxes I will replace it with will be easy to access from the rear of the truck. Does that make any sense at all?:hmmm: Anyway, be on the look out for some more pics when I start to build the rack on the front of the trailer for the tool box.


----------



## Tirediron

It sounds like you are already planning this but , most of the "Mission critical" Items need to go in the truck, in the event that terain or traction conditions force you to stash the trailer. Also keep an eye out on local classifieds for a truck bed drawer system, these give you access to supplies and let you load other things on top.


----------



## NaeKid

Tirediron said:


> It sounds like you are already planning this but , most of the "Mission critical" Items need to go in the truck, in the event that terain or traction conditions force you to stash the trailer. Also keep an eye out on local classifieds for a truck bed drawer system, these give you access to supplies and let you load other things on top.


Are you thinking of something along the lines of Cargo Bed products where a drawer is mounted to the floor of the truck and gear can be stashed inside and rolled-out for easy access?


----------



## ajsmith

Tirediron said:


> It sounds like you are already planning this but , most of the "Mission critical" Items need to go in the truck, in the event that terain or traction conditions force you to stash the trailer. Also keep an eye out on local classifieds for a truck bed drawer system, these give you access to supplies and let you load other things on top.


Yes, my critical items will be in the truck, and I do plan on making some more modification on the truck to make it easier to get everything in or on it. I've looked at the truck bed drawer systems. There neat but I have yet to see one in my area used and I can't afford one new. Kinda high priced at the Sports and Rec. show. 
I think I can leave the bed box in my truck, as a friend that I work with said I could have the one he pulled out of the pick up he traded off. Free is always a good price:2thumb: I'm still going to get the other two smaller boxes to put toward the rear of the bed for easy access.


----------



## Tirediron

NaeKid said:


> Are you thinking of something along the lines of Cargo Bed products where a drawer is mounted to the floor of the truck and gear can be stashed inside and rolled-out for easy access?


I can't think of the mfg. name right now but I have seen a 4' wide set of drawers,about 6 or 8" tall, and up to bed length deep that you can still load a reasonable amount of weight on top of, I guess one could fab something similar up with plywood and some bracing.


----------



## ajsmith

Here is the tool box I picked up for free to go on the front of the trailer.:woohoo: Not quite what I was looking for, wanted something a little bigger but for the price this will do just fine. After I re-worked one of the latches lubed and cleaned them up, they work great. Now just need to replace the lift cylinders. Next will be building the mount to put it on the trailer....stay tuned:2thumb:


----------



## nj_m715

nice little collection of bikes.


----------



## ajsmith

nj_m715 said:


> nice little collection of bikes.


Thanks, I keep all the saddles on that side of the garage (I have two horse saddles hanging there too).....lol


----------



## ajsmith

Had a break in the weather today so I started to fab up the mount for the tool box. Didn't get to far, will try to work on it tomorrow, hopefully get it mounted, but with all the honey-do's, I won't hold my breath for sure...lol


----------



## ajsmith

Well the only thing I have left to do is drill some holes and bolt it all down. It's been a bit of a pain cause my good welding helmet took a dump but oh well I made due. Hope to get the time to finish this part of it some time this week. Need to build a compartment under the rack for some tarps or something. Here are some pics.


----------



## NaeKid

Nice clean welding job there! Lookin' like it is coming along well.


----------



## ajsmith

Thanks Naekid, the welding would have been easier if I had a welding helmet, I had to use the hand held thing that came with the welder the last couple times I welded. I burned it in a little on the hot side and called it good. I'm a self taught welder witch means I don't really know much, the expert at work says I do pretty good so it should be fine for my needs. The whole thing would be a lot easier if I could have taken it to our fab shop at work but with the economy the way it is the boss stopped all personal projects. It's fun for me so I'll keep working on it and posting pics till it's done or till nobody wants to see anymore. Again Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## NaeKid

I have three sets of welding "helmets" - two for myself and one for my helper. I bought a cutting-torch goggle and replaced the #3 shade with #10 to protect the eyes from being cooked - it doesn't protect the person's chin, but, I also don't expect that my helper will be standing in the welding-fumes ear-to-ear with me .. 

I have done some welding wearing only my goggles and protective clothing and I have cooked myself a bit ... and other times I have worn only a helmet and no protective clothing .. as shown in the picture below ...


----------



## Tirediron

Nice work aj, not that it matters much in this application, but you should try not to drill or weld the frame flanges, I know you had to weld the flanges to make the hitch, just mentioning it incase you need to mount something on a truck frame or the like. Naekid, you can get a real nice tan welding bare like that, I thought I was the only crazy canuck that welded with no shirt. over did it once and "sunburnt" my armpits, not so much fun.:sssh:


----------



## NaeKid

TiredIron, what you don't see is my bare-feet, bare-legs, bare-:sssh: as well ... 

I have found that welding without "protection" I have fewer welding burns on my skin than what I have when I am fully "protected". I have had slag burn holes through my wrist when the slag splattered into my glove and got trapped, I have had slag burn holes through my ankles when getting trapped in my boots, I have had slag burn holes in my legs and arms when going through my clothing ... 

Skipping the protection, slag keeps going till it lands on the ground where it cools quickly and can do no harm. If I am going to be doing alot of welding, I'll soak in the SPF100 and then the sun-burn factor is only a tan ... :2thumb:


----------



## ajsmith

NaeKid, your a better man than me, I've done some crazy stuff before but that takes the cake!!!.....lol Nice tattoo by the way.


----------



## MrSfstk8d

Ach, Meine Gotte!! Brought back a bad memory of some slag running down into my collar and landing right on my nipple one night at work. Note to self: wear full cowl when doing overhead work.


----------



## ajsmith

MrSfstk8d said:


> Ach, Meine Gotte!! Brought back a bad memory of some slag running down into my collar and landing right on my nipple one night at work. Note to self: wear full cowl when doing overhead work.


lol....oh man thats gotta hurt.....sorry for your pain, but:lolsmash:


----------



## ajsmith

Tirediron said:


> Nice work aj, not that it matters much in this application, but you should try not to drill or weld the frame flanges, I know you had to weld the flanges to make the hitch, just mentioning it incase you need to mount something on a truck frame or the like. Naekid, you can get a real nice tan welding bare like that, I thought I was the only crazy canuck that welded with no shirt. over did it once and "sunburnt" my armpits, not so much fun.:sssh:


Tirediron, I've heard about not welding on a newer vehicle cause it can be hard on the computer if it gets a power surge. Other than that I've not heard about not welding or drilling on a frame. I've seen people and companies, even a Ford dealership drill the frame flanges to mount trailer hitch receivers, so I assumed it would be O.K. If you know something they don't please share, I'm always up for learning something new?


----------



## MrSfstk8d

I get a kick out of these guys who buy a pickup, put a spoiler on the tailgate, install a lowering kit (WTF??!!) and even "C" notch the frame to get it all the way to the ground. Remove all the usefullness. Feh.


----------



## NaeKid

ajsmith - I believe it has to do with the heat-treating that modern frames go through in order stabilize the molecules. An old truck-frame like what you have has probably been stressed and re-stressed so many times that any heat-treatment that may have happened is now nul-n-void.

Personally, I wouldn't worry too much about welding on that kind of frame or even drilling holes in it as long as the holes are small enough that they do not create stress-points to allow for cracks.

I noticed that you painted your frame (good) around the zones that you welded. After every "heavy" load or rough-travel, do a quick visual in those areas to make sure that there are no stress-cracks showing up.


----------



## Tirediron

The don't drill or weld frame flanges is because the flanges carry most of the load,the web is just a spacer, if holes are drilled in the flange it creats a stress riser for cracks to start. My advice was more for if you were going to mount something on the frame of a truck, especially between the axles. The factory holes for hitches and the like are designed into the frame when it is built. I think in most light truck applications the frame welds (if done properly ) are prolly fairly safe,but could lead to liability issues(Damn lawyers).


----------



## ajsmith

NaeKid and Tirediron, thanks for the information, it does make a lot sense and I understand the logic. I just never gave it much thought. I've seen where the dealership has drilled, along with using factory holes, to mount a receiver. Our local tire store will drill to mount receivers and other do-dads. We even had a body and paint shop here that would take mid 50's chevy long box pick ups and cut down the frame (shorten it) and put a short box on it. The receiver I put on my 95 crew cab, the instructions called for drilling, three holes per side in the bottom flange (had to go buy a $28 drill bit to do it). The receiver I put on the front did just bolt right on. I guess we're a bunch red necks out here in the high desert. 
I would assume the design of the frame on newer trucks has changed. Are they made out of thinner material? It's been a long time since I looked under a new truck (or even looked at a new one up close). 
I think I will follow your advice when ever possible though, It just makes since, good logic!! Thanks again


----------



## ajsmith

MrSfstk8d said:


> I get a kick out of these guys who buy a pickup, put a spoiler on the tailgate, install a lowering kit (WTF??!!) and even "C" notch the frame to get it all the way to the ground. Remove all the usefullness. Feh.


MrSfstk8d, I agree. To each there own I guess. If it ain't hurtin me, it's no big deal. But I've always said "low riders" are for those that can't get it up!:dunno:


----------



## MrSfstk8d

ajsmith said:


> MrSfstk8d, I agree. To each there own I guess. If it ain't hurtin me, it's no big deal. But I've always said "low riders" are for those that can't get it up!:dunno:


LOL, that's funny. Somebody can take all of the functionality out of a design simply for form. It's like the Hummer H3. The ads say it's smaller and lower so you can get it into city parking spaces. WTF?? So, it looks remotely like a REAL hummer, in a pants on head retarded cousin kind of way, but has absolutely none of the actual capabilities, other than driving forward and reverse... on pavement.... if it's dry.

BTW, from someone who has spend a LOT of time behind the wheel, and in the troop seats of a real Humvee, why the hell would anyone WANT to drive one?!


----------



## ajsmith

Well here's the latest hair brained idea, I want to use the parking brake peddle mechanism to set the E-brake when needed. Here is a pic of the mock up. I think it will work, it's by no means finished, I will need to look at some way to protect the peddle better, but what do y'all think?:scratch:nuts:


----------



## nj_m715

Sure, should work fine. Military trailers have a pull lever, same idea and a good one at that! It might be easier to run the cables if you mount it as low as you can without giving up ground clearance. On the frame in the wheel well, where you could push it with your foot should be a nice protected location, but if you can run the cables it's fine where it is. I might have to steel your idea. I use logs, brick or blocks


----------



## NaeKid

I used a pull-lever from a Pontiac Firefly for a holding brake (e-brake) - three bolts for mounting it ... I have a picture on the 'net from so many years-gone-past that the quality is crappy (camera's max resolution was 640x480dpi) ..


----------



## Asatrur

This is why I love this site! I recently purchased an old trailer like yours, but a lot rougher dent wise and I want to turn it into a BOV trailer. I will pull it with an old 86 4-runner that we rebuilt the engine on 5 years ago, so load is a factor. I like the frame someone made for a tool box type thing in front. As for a cover, I have thought about the topper like yours, but am still trying to decide.
Once again thanks for all the awesome ideas!


----------



## ajsmith

NaeKid said:


> I used a pull-lever from a Pontiac Firefly for a holding brake (e-brake) - three bolts for mounting it ... I have a picture on the 'net from so many years-gone-past that the quality is crappy (camera's max resolution was 640x480dpi) ..
> 
> I thought about using a pull lever but decided to just use what I had laying in the garage. Things are slow at work and I didn't want to go buy anything at the wrecking yard. Would have loved to have used a brake handle out of an old mid to late 50's Chevy pick up. Those old handles are super strong.


----------



## ajsmith

mn_homesteader said:


> This is why I love this site! I recently purchased an old trailer like yours, but a lot rougher dent wise and I want to turn it into a BOV trailer. I will pull it with an old 86 4-runner that we rebuilt the engine on 5 years ago, so load is a factor. I like the frame someone made for a tool box type thing in front. As for a cover, I have thought about the topper like yours, but am still trying to decide.
> Once again thanks for all the awesome ideas!


Homesteader, post up some pics, I would like to see what ya got. Thanks for the kind words about my little project.  Yes I would think that pulling a loaded, full sized, trailer with your 4-runner would pose a challenge or two but I think it can be done. Just be careful and go slow. 
I built the frame for the cross bed tool box for two reasons, one; to get the box up to a level I liked, and two; I have more things to build and put on the front of the trailer but some how I want to enclose the area under the tool box and store some tarps and ropes or other things. 
As for the topper or as we call them out here in Oregon, canopy, It will be removable if need be. I will build a roof rack on top of the canopy for more storage and I'll try to mount some solar panels to it to. 
On the back bumper I plan on building two swing out tire carriers. Should keep me busy for awhile. 
Any way, it would be cool if you wanted to post up here or start your own thread about your trailer, I'll subscribe!!!


----------



## ajsmith

OK, I now have the parking brake mounted and fully functioning. I operate it by hand (not foot) and it works very well. As time goes on I may think about moving it back about three inches but for now I'll leave it where it is.


----------



## Tirediron

The park brake actuator is a great idea, but you may want to consider enclosing it to keep crap out and to keep "helpful" people from applying or releasing it for you.


----------



## ajsmith

Tirediron said:


> The park brake actuator is a great idea, but you may want to consider enclosing it to keep crap out and to keep "helpful" people from applying or releasing it for you.


Tirediron, I do plan on enclosing the mechanism to keep the junk out but leave the lever and release open. As for the "helpful" people, if I park the trailer unhooked and unattended the wheels will be chocked and if I happen to stop at a store or some where, I have an almost religious habit of checking everything hitch and hookup wise before I take off again.


----------



## ajsmith

I'm not quite finished with the e-brake, I still need to build a cover for it. I have started on the mount for the propane tanks. That long piece of square tube is only there to get the box frame for the tanks level. These are just some pictures to show where its going and what it should look like.


----------



## ajsmith

I found my old bed side tie downs that I took off my old '79 Chevy when I traded it in. So I took about 20 minutes and put them on the trailer today.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

damn fine work aj...............best damn engineers in the world is us ********....lol


----------



## ajsmith

rabidcoyote666 said:


> damn fine work aj...............best damn engineers in the world is us ********....lol


lol....thanks and I couldn't agree more.......


----------



## worldengineer

That's actually one of the better ones like that I have seen. Most of 'em are truck beds that are rusted out and look like they will fall apart at any time.


----------



## ajsmith

worldengineer said:


> That's actually one of the better ones like that I have seen. Most of 'em are truck beds that are rusted out and look like they will fall apart at any time.


We don't get a lot of bad rust here in the high desert of central Oregon. With that said, the bed does have a small amount of rust down low on the passenger side behind the tire where the exhaust pipe ended a little to short. There is also a few small (nickle sized) spots in the bed floor from the people I got the truck from filling it with garbage and letting it sit for seven years. It's all easily fixed, but low on my priority list. Other than that it's a good solid trailer.


----------



## Jason

AJ-I just sat here and read this whole thread. Couldn't stop reading. You've built one hell of a trailer. Excellent thought process, engineering, and fab work. You took your time and did it right. Way to go man!


----------



## DJgang

yeah I would show my hubby this thread, but i still need him to help me with the storage room....this might send him on to another project.


----------



## ajsmith

Jason said:


> AJ-I just sat here and read this whole thread. Couldn't stop reading. You've built one hell of a trailer. Excellent thought process, engineering, and fab work. You took your time and did it right. Way to go man!


Thanks Jason, It's a long way from done but it is usable now. Building this has made me discover that I really like building and problem solving, even on this small scale. Next I want to build a scratch built trailer to tow behind the Jeep. Hopefully I'll get most of this build done this summer and then start on the Jeep trailer next spring. 
Next weekend, or sooner if I can, I'm going to get back after it so stay tuned........lol


----------



## ajsmith

DJgang said:


> yeah I would show my hubby this thread, but i still need him to help me with the storage room....this might send him on to another project.


lol....well if he starts a trailer project tell him to post some pics of the build. I would love to see the work of others!!!


----------



## ajsmith

Not much to show right now. I was going to work more on the propane rack this weekend but now we have my favorite in-laws coming to stay the weekend. So if I get time I will get more done. All I was able to get done today was the center support/mount cut and welded to the rack and put a pilot hole in the middle for the all thread to go up to the top mount. Anyway, here's one picture.


----------



## Jason

Looks like you need to invest in some fire proof sawhorses, ajsmith!


----------



## ajsmith

Jason said:


> Looks like you need to invest in some fire proof sawhorses, ajsmith!


lol...actually the black color you see there is black paint from when I painted the rack I built for the tool box on the front of the trailer.


----------



## Jason

Oh ok...I thought they were charred.


----------



## ajsmith

Well I was going to post some pictures that I took of what I got done today but the wife has the camera bag with the cord to down load in the car and she's at work 30 miles away. So I have to wait till she get home around 8:30 or so. But I can tell you about some of what I worked on today. First after looking on the internet with out much luck I went down to the local hardware store and purchased a keyed locking mechanism to replace the one in the tool box that I don't have a key for. After I ground off the latch part from the old one and bolted it to the new one it worked like a charm. Next I cut a piece of 3/4 inch square tube and tacked it to the propane tank tray. This will serve two purposes, 1) to help level the propane tank tray and 2) the extra length on each end will be the front support for the gas and water can trays. I got the gas can tray built and part of the rear support welded up. After that I called it a day and started doing some of the "honey do's" before the end of "my" world comes when the wife gets home...lol I'll post the pictures later tonight.


----------



## ajsmith

OK, here are the pictures, see above post for descriptions


----------



## ajsmith

OK, I got very little done over this weekend, but in the thirty minuets I was able to do some work here is what I did. I got the gas can tray tacked on to propane mount extension, made a simpler gas can tray rear support (if it's not enough I can add the other support very easy). I also took a pic of another side project for the trailer for a later time, it's a propane burner off the side of an old B-B-Q, only used twice. I need to figure a quick mount for it off the tail gate or something. Any way that's it for now.


----------



## ajsmith

Just a quick update, I've been in some pretty bad pain the last few weeks so I haven't done much to the trailer. I thought I'd do some clean up on it and try to keep what little paint on it from deteriorating to fast. It's not really any easier when your hurting tho. Here's what I did or am working on: I cleaned and waxed the spare wheels, they were dirty and faded. I have been slowly working on buffing and waxing the box and canopy, a little here a little there. To night I used some Scotch Bright and scuffed up the rear bumper and painted it. It's kinda hillbilly (no offense to any hillbillies, I am one too!). If I was going to keep the bumper I would have taken it off and straightened it out and painted it proper but as soon as I can I'm replacing it with a piece of 2 by 6 tubing welded air tight and I'll make it a small air tank. Don't ask why?, it just sounded like a neat idea :dunno: Here's some pics.


----------



## Jimmy24

AJ, been following this along as you've been working it. Your doing a great job. You have given me a bunch of ideas. 

I have a regular utility trailer, but too long and wouldn't make a very good BOT unless I was in a pinch. 

I had a truck box trailer years ago. Made a cross country trip with it before it died in Denver.... but it served it propose....

I would like to build another one. You are inspiring me to.

Oh btw, we had a service truck maybe 30 yrs ago with an "air tank" bumper. Worked well off the brake compressor.

Hope your feeling better soon.

Keep 'er up!!

Jimmy


----------



## ajsmith

Jimmy24 said:


> AJ, been following this along as you've been working it. Your doing a great job. You have given me a bunch of ideas.
> 
> I have a regular utility trailer, but too long and wouldn't make a very good BOT unless I was in a pinch.
> 
> I had a truck box trailer years ago. Made a cross country trip with it before it died in Denver.... but it served it propose....
> 
> I would like to build another one. You are inspiring me to.
> 
> Oh btw, we had a service truck maybe 30 yrs ago with an "air tank" bumper. Worked well off the brake compressor.
> 
> Hope your feeling better soon.
> 
> Keep 'er up!!
> 
> Jimmy


Jimmy, thanks for the kind words! How come your truck box trailer died in Denver?? Something we can learn from or just one of those things? 
If you build another one please post up some build pictures. Post them here or start a build thread, I'll subscribe 

Yeah, an air tank bumper is definitely not my idea (wish it was), back 30 years ago when I worked at the Chevy garage the bosses son had one on his 3/4 ton he used to pull his sand toys over to the coast. He bought his but I don't think there's any reason why I can't build one. :dunno: I need a bumper stout enough to mount two swing out spare tires so I might as well "build" what I want, good excuse to play around with some ideas


----------



## ajsmith

O.K. for those still interested I got a little bit more done on the propane tank mount. Here's what I did, I welded some mounting tabs to the tank tray frame, I drilled the hole in the center brace for the all thread, mounted the all thread, took a piece of 1 1/2 X 1 1/2 angle 10 1/2 inches long and ground a hole in the middle and notches out by the ends. Slipped the angle over the all thread, put on a big washer an a nut, the nut I decided to weld some tabs on to make my own wing nut. Measured the all thread and cut to length. Might be red neck hillbilly but it works, it is very solid. Here's a couple of pics.

Next I have an idea to cover the working parts of the E-brake, stay tuned 

Oh, I almost forgot, My 8 year old daughter took an interest in welding, I coached her through several beads, she does very good :2thumb:


----------



## Jason

I like it.


----------



## NaeKid

Looks good to me too, but, I might make a suggestion on the propane-tank hold-down bar - could you make the grooves just a little bit deeper that connect to the safety-ring of the propane tank, it just doesn't look like there is quite enough bite to make sure that the tank doesn't wander off on its own.


----------



## ajsmith

Naekid, I was wondering about the depth of those notches, I made them the same as the ones on my camp trailer but after reading your post I decided to take your advice and make them a little deeper (first pic). You think there deep enough now? thanks.  

For the E-brake cover I took the front cover off an old B-B-Q, used a template, cut out what I needed, massaged it a little, painted it and bolted it up. It works for me!!!


----------



## Tirediron

As usual your treasure from "trash" work turned out VERY nice, you might want to consider some thing to hold the bottoms of the propane tanks apart, they can be squirmy. that park brake cover looks great.


----------



## NaeKid

AJ - I would probably make the notch to reach at least to the half-way point on the flange on the tank itself - about to a depth of 1/2" to 3/4". If you have a way to hold the bottoms of the tanks in place (as suggested by TiredIron) it would be a huge bonus. Maybe some flat-bar welded on edge would be sufficient ... otherwise, looking better and better all the time! :congrat:


----------



## ajsmith

Tirediron and Naekid, Thanks for the input, You guys have a lot more practical experience than me so I really value your thoughts. 

Tirediron, I welded in some more angle iron and that should contain the tanks pretty good. Thanks for the kind words about the treasure from trash, that's what us poor white trash do... 

Naekid, I increased the depth of the notch's to about 9/16th, much more than that and I'll be hitting the tank (two of my tanks have very short safety rings). 

Once again thanks for the suggestions :2thumb:


----------



## NaeKid

AJ - that groove looks just right on the edge of the safety ring - deep enough to hold the tank in place (from the top) in case of accident - now a coat of galvanizing-primer and black paint with a top-coat of clear ... the work never ends! 

Also, to me, it looks like the bottom-tray will do a good job of holding the tanks where they need to stay. To verify this, mount the tanks and use your hands to shake them around as if you are driving down a pot-hole'd gravel road. Shake them from the top, the sides, the bottom - try to move them forward, backward, sideways ... if they don't shift (or only move a micro-inch), you should be safe enough.

Your project is coming along nicely!


----------



## outlander

subscribing to the thread....


----------



## ajsmith

outlander said:


> subscribing to the thread....


Thanks outlander, it may be slow going and kinda on the cheep, but right now it works for me.......


----------



## teotwaki

I'm enjoying seeing your fab skills in this build thread. Good knowledge to have for preparedness!


----------



## ajsmith

teotwaki said:


> I'm enjoying seeing your fab skills in this build thread. Good knowledge to have for preparedness!


Thanks teotwaki, I do what I can with what I have. Can't hold a candle to your trailer :thumbraise: When and if I get this trailer finished it should serve it's purpose very well. Then I would like to attempt to build a trailer like yours, from scratch as much as possible. (be a good excuse to buy more tools, lol..)


----------



## outlander

Ill tell you man,being a fabricator/backyard mechanic myself,you should pat yourself on the back for your fab work(welds look good too)I know myself im always taking for granted crap I build and design until I have a stranger,friend,or family member say something like "wow I wish I could build stuff"

Stuff just comes naturally to me......


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Gonna be a rite nice rig when yall be finished. Ever consider a couple a solar panels up there on top? Easy ta do an give ya some added power.


----------



## ajsmith

outlander said:


> Ill tell you man,being a fabricator/backyard mechanic myself,you should pat yourself on the back for your fab work(welds look good too)I know myself im always taking for granted crap I build and design until I have a stranger,friend,or family member say something like "wow I wish I could build stuff"
> 
> Stuff just comes naturally to me......


Thanks outlander, I know what you mean, but it sure would be easier with more of the right tools. In years past we could go to where I work and use the tools or even go to our fab shop and build what we wanted (our fab shop is about 10,000+ sf. with all the cool tools). But with the way the economy has been in the wood industry, the owner put a stop to all personal project, guess that's just business.

Maybe you have some projects you'd like to share???

:beercheer:


----------



## ajsmith

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Gonna be a rite nice rig when yall be finished. Ever consider a couple a solar panels up there on top? Easy ta do an give ya some added power.


Thanks, but it might be a while before its finished, moneys real tight right now. So I'll milk out what I can as long as I can...lol

Solar panels are in the plans. I would like to build a roof rack and put some under rack slides on with the panels mounted to the slides. Maybe once pulled out, to have the ability to swivel for the most efficiency. But sadly thats a ways down the road yet.............stayed tuned tho..


----------



## ajsmith

NaeKid said:


> Also, to me, it looks like the bottom-tray will do a good job of holding the tanks where they need to stay. To verify this, mount the tanks and use your hands to shake them around as if you are driving down a pot-hole'd gravel road. Shake them from the top, the sides, the bottom - try to move them forward, backward, sideways ... if they don't shift (or only move a micro-inch), you should be safe enough.


OK, I hooked the trailer up to my pick up and with the tanks mounted good and tight I shook the crap out of it and nothing moved. Felt like the tank tray was flexing a little bit but was hard to tell, and of course the all thread flexed but no slipping or movement of the tanks. Just for your information, I'm a big ol' boy, I go about 225 and bench 315 (to be honest I last benched that about six months ago and I could stand to lose about 25). So when I say I shook the crap out of it, it got a good work out.


----------



## Tirediron

A bit of flex is good, it keeps things from cracking, if you think of stress energy (in metal or wood ) like the flow of water or traffic, any place the flow is bottle necked or stopped dead is where cracks start. You seem to have a natural insight into this process from what I have seen in your projects.
And thank you for documenting your project, it helps people to see what can be done with stuff others don't consider valuable. Keep up the excellent work and documentation.:2thumb:


----------



## ajsmith

TiredIron, thanks for the good words.

We have my favorite niece-in-laws over but I was able to sneak out and do a little on the gas can holder, still have more to do but these pics show what I'm up to.


----------



## ajsmith

For those that are following this trailer build here's an update. I haven't been able to work on it much since my last post. Our "adopted" daughter got married, my best friends youngest son shot and killed himself and I've been busy trying to find a job in North Dakota (been kinda like the good the bad and the ugly). But I promise to get back to work on the trailer as soon as I can. Thanks for your time.


----------



## NaeKid

Wow - lots has been happening in your life lately. How's your best friend taking the loss of his son?


----------



## ajsmith

NaeKid said:


> Wow - lots has been happening in your life lately. How's your best friend taking the loss of his son?


My friend is taking it pretty hard (how else would you take it I guess). This one had a little twist to it tho. My friend never new he had this son till he was 10 years old. They started a relationship and became very close over the years. His son got married and started his own family, two kids and all. My friend had just talked with him two days before he killed himself. He gave no warning, was talking with his wife, she went out side to do something and came back in to find him.

Sorry to unload like this, it's been hard on all of us and it felt good to talk about it a little.......


----------



## Tirediron

Sorry about your set backs , remember to take care of yourself & close ones


----------



## NaeKid

That sounds very weird - no "signs" of anything wrong, wife walks outside for a moment and comes in to find her hubby shot ... was there a suicide-note or was it an accident waiting-to-happen (playing with guns) and it wasn't something that could have been forseen?


----------



## ajsmith

The rest of the family thinks there may have been some marital problems that they were trying to work out and was keeping to them selves. Some things are starting to come to light as his wife is starting to get her self together and talk a little more. I get the information as my friend slowly comes to grips with it and calls to talk. I don't push him, he talks as he is ready.........


----------



## Jason

Holy cow, AJ. That's awful. Feel free to vent-that's what we're here for. Get it off your chest here, where you can just type away to people you can sort of trust but never have to deal with face to face. 

On a (hopefully) lighter note-how is the North Dakota job hunt going?


----------



## ajsmith

Jason said:


> Holy cow, AJ. That's awful. Feel free to vent-that's what we're here for. Get it off your chest here, where you can just type away to people you can sort of trust but never have to deal with face to face.
> 
> On a (hopefully) lighter note-how is the North Dakota job hunt going?


Thanks Jason, things are getting better with my friend, but it's going to be a slow process.

As far as North Dakota goes I got the job, I start on the 5th of Sept. I'm going to haul my camp trailer up and my friend is going to go with me to visit with he daughter that is living in the same town I'll be working in. He is going to haul my jeep up for me, and then spend some time with his daughter and his oldest son is in a town about 40 miles away, so It will be good for him to see his other children for a bit...


----------



## ajsmith

Hey everyone I'm back, I decided North Dakota wasn't for me. The work was good, I really liked it but even tho this "boom town" thing has been going on for a few years it was absolutely crazy. Would have been a two year wait to get a house so I could move my family out and I learned that talking to my daughter long distance on the phone was something I couldn't do. It's a long story. The crime rate is unbelievable, the saturday before I left two guys got raped and a guy on our crew got his throat cut, not some place I want to bring my family!!! Anyway, I'm back and as soon as I land a job back here I'm looking forward to getting back to work on the trailer.


----------



## NaeKid

Wow ... 

Never thought that N.Dakota would be like that at all ... scary!


----------



## ajsmith

:ranton:Yeah North Dakota, at least the Williston area is a place I don't recommend to anyone, not even for a visit. I apologize to anybody from that area, what the oil boom has done is hard to describe. I had to park my camp trailer over 30 miles away in Fairview MT. I got lucky and found a cheep spot that when it rained you needed four wheel drive just to park on flat ground for $675 a month. Here's a couple other tid-bits for ya, one of the guys that I know there went to get a hair cut, went to every place in several towns in the area, found out that you need to sign up on a waiting list and they'll get to you in about three months. I guess you need to put your name on the list on your way out from the hair cut you just got....... I had the cords let go in my front tire, you think I could get a replacement? Not a snowballs chance in you know where!!! Because it a 12.50 X 33 X 16.5, nobody carries that size and was in no way going to order me one, and I went to every tire store in 3 towns. They were making so much money on the simi-truck tires that they didn't want to bother with it..... The gas was such poor quality that to drive 70 miles round trip to work it took 1/2 tank of gas, here in Oregon I can double that... :rantoff: 
I didn't have time to take to may pictures but here's one of where I put my camptrailer:


----------



## HozayBuck

*Howdy AJ*

Had forgotten this thread and just got caught up, very nice work!! and very innovative use of the old junk pile!!..

Your welds look outstanding...of course I don't weld so I "Think" they look good!! hahaha...NK would know for sure..

The only things I saw that made me wonder is the "stand" that's holding the tool box up.. I hope the vibrations of travel won't cause it to move and weaken ... and the only other thing is the plastic fuel cans , I had some wear thru just from the vibs of travel..can you find a way to pad the metal bracket to maybe stop movement and avoid the plastic from rubbing on the metal?...

Just wondering...not criticizing... I should do as well.. 

are you going to paint it white to match your truck?

I've had a half assed idea of doing the same thing with the frame and box of a one ton Dodge to match my truck... but haven't really looked yet...

Anyway great work!! and I hope everything works out down the road...


----------



## Tirediron

Glad to hear that you are back, People in new Boom areas tend to get stupid fast. And lately tire shops everywhere that I have been seem to be idiots,


----------



## ajsmith

HozayBuck said:


> Had forgotten this thread and just got caught up, very nice work!! and very innovative use of the old junk pile!!..
> 
> Your welds look outstanding...of course I don't weld so I "Think" they look good!! hahaha...NK would know for sure..
> 
> The only things I saw that made me wonder is the "stand" that's holding the tool box up.. I hope the vibrations of travel won't cause it to move and weaken ... and the only other thing is the plastic fuel cans , I had some wear thru just from the vibs of travel..can you find a way to pad the metal bracket to maybe stop movement and avoid the plastic from rubbing on the metal?...
> 
> Just wondering...not criticizing... I should do as well..
> 
> are you going to paint it white to match your truck?
> 
> I've had a half assed idea of doing the same thing with the frame and box of a one ton Dodge to match my truck... but haven't really looked yet...
> 
> Anyway great work!! and I hope everything works out down the road...


Thanks HozayBuck, One of the guys I used to work with at the mill is a pro welder, used to work in NASCAR as a chassy builder before he got old, he said my welds were pretty good. I think they will more than stand up to what I'll ever put them through.
As for your concerns on the tool box rack and gas cans, please keep them coming. It makes me look at things from another view point, sometimes it brings things up that I never thought about, and I do my best to learn and possibly change things for the better. So please everybody voice any concerns you have, you wont hurt my feelings...lol
Now for the rack holding the tool box, I think it should be fine, I do want to enclose the rack it self with some 1/2 inch plywood so I can put some tarps and what-nots in it, I hope this will dampen some of the vibration and it will hold together O.K.
As for the gas cans, the plastic ones are all you can find around here cheep. The rack that holds them will eventually hold a gas can two propane tanks and a water can. This rack in just an experiment to be refined later. I had planned on padding the area for the plastic cans with old rubber belting from the mill but as I no longer work there I'll have to find something else
I may paint the trailer to match the pickup, but that would be down the road a bit. 
I want to use what I've learned on this build and try to build a "from scratch" trailer to pull behind the Jeep.
If you do decide to build a trailer, please start a build thread (with pictures), I really like to see what others have come up with. I would really like to see what of your experience will find its way into your build.
Once again thanks for the kind words


----------



## ajsmith

Tirediron said:


> Glad to hear that you are back, People in new Boom areas tend to get stupid fast. And lately tire shops everywhere that I have been seem to be idiots,


You have no idea of how true that statement is!!!

well maybe you do....lol


----------



## HozayBuck

*In the 80's I had reason to go thru Rock Creek Wyo , at noon my BIL and I stopped at a nice looking Saloon for lunch ( best food is in Saloons) I was surprised that the bartender was packing a 1911 !!.. the cook came out to bring our burgers and he was packing !. so I asked what was going on.. The bartender was the owner and he sat down with us and told us about the boom town crap going on in his town..a murder a week.. rapes, robberies , you name it... every night in town was like Dodge City meets Tombstone.. hookers and pimps right out on the street cops paid off to do nothing.. shootings every night this over and above the out right murders... He asked if we were staying the night? told him no...he said if we did, to stay out of town after dark..! this from a guy born and raised there...

He also told us that 5 nights a week he closed at 6:00 and reopened at 8:00 with live music , Couples only!..no singles allowed.. his doorman was armed, the bouncers were armed and he kept 2 guys with shotguns in the parking lot patrolling, one of the lot guards would escort people to their cars when they left... this extra security willingly paid for by happy customers thru a steep cover charge to be able to have a good fun night out safely ..

Now I actually thought this was a bit of a stretch but a couple of weeks later after we got home there was a 60 mins special that used hidden cameras and it was even worse then the bar dude said..

I feel for NODak... money is great but is it worth it?... the towns need to build up a bigger PD and SO.. it's only gonna get worse...

Sorry got off the thread... Glad your home safe!! 
*


----------



## ajsmith

Well I been back to work now for a couple of weeks so in a week or two I should be able to get back after it, stay tuned.


----------



## VUnder

ajsmith said:


> Nice axel on your tent trailer Naekid. I had a pick-up chassie and box given to me so until I can up grade I'll use the axel thats under it, a ford 9". I've been looking for some time and haven't found much on purpose built utility trailers (the purpose being bug out). I am a computer moron so I may not be looking in the right place. Thanks for the input


Those portal axles can also be called drop axles. Sometimes you can get something out the rear of a front wheel drive car. I believe the best ever was out of one of those old Toranodo cars. I know people that would give most anything for one of those. Saw lots of trailers made from them. I have a large boat trailer made for a bass boat, and it has a drop axle. If I flip the axle over, it raises the center really high. Sometimes you can straddle some deep ruts with your vehicle, but your trailer will ride in the ruts. Since your trailer tires may be smaller, the higher center will keep things from hanging up.


----------



## ajsmith

VUnder, thanks for the information. The more I've been looking around the more I've seen of those type axles. Been seeing a lot of the older Dodge mini van axles used and they seem to work really good.


----------



## VUnder

ajsmith said:


> VUnder, thanks for the information. The more I've been looking around the more I've seen of those type axles. Been seeing a lot of the older Dodge mini van axles used and they seem to work really good.


Maybe also look to make some kind of solid wheels for your trailer. They make solid wheel barrow tires, tall enough, and they can't get shot flat. I am considering some solid skid steer tires for my BOV, because a flat can shut you down, when it is not a good time to get out and change it.


----------



## ajsmith

VUnder said:


> Maybe also look to make some kind of solid wheels for your trailer. They make solid wheel barrow tires, tall enough, and they can't get shot flat. I am considering some solid skid steer tires for my BOV, because a flat can shut you down, when it is not a good time to get out and change it.


I'm not sure I want to go to that extreme. This trailer is to serve as a dual purpose trailer. One that I can use for hauling materials for honey-do's, moving things and/or friends and as a Bug Out Trailer, all with out attracting any unwanted attention. What I do add on to it I would like to be able to explain away as this is my Hillbilly Expo. trailer. Plus I'm trying to keep it on the cheep. For an all out Bug Out Trailer, solid tires would be just the ticket. Thanks for the input, I like to hear any and all ideas......


----------



## ajsmith

Hey everyone, been having some family problems so haven't done anything with the trailer. Getting things worked out so may start working on it again. Here is a couple of pics of the tool box I got for x-mas for the trailer. Now I just have to get some tools to put in it...lol


----------



## ajsmith

O.K. everyone, not much going on with the trailer at this time. I been spending most of my time trying to save the marriage, so far so good....

I did do something tonight that I've been meaning to do for a long time. I put some wire loom over the wires along the draw bar and going into the frame hole. This should help protect the wire from chaffing at the frame hole and other damage including sun damage. Later I will add a grommet on the frame hole and some wire clamps on the draw bar. That's all for now but I do hope to get more done soon. Here's some before and after pics, Thanks


----------



## NaeKid

Looking good. How does it tow after all the changes you have done from day-one - have you used it much since starting the project?


----------



## ajsmith

Hey NaeKid hows it going? It tows really good, nice and strait. I haven't used it very much, hauled hay with it once and a few other little things. Don't even know its there when pulling it with my pick up but when towing it with the Jeep I could see it wouldn't be a great idea to load it real heavy. The Jeep pulls it great when empty but I think it would push me around pretty good trying to stop with a load on. That's O.K. it was meant to be pulled with the truck not the Jeep...lol


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake

Found it! Lol
Man I wish I would have found this sooner... 
Here's where I sit tonight...

I found a few ranger and s10 beds in the area fairly cheap. Trying to get some specs together so I know where the fenders and rails will end up.

Did you use the frame and axle from that ford or did you drop the bed on a trailer?


----------



## MasterSergeantUSAF

3 hours ago I arrived home with my BugOutTrailer after having it stored 35 miles away. 30 minutes ago a 3.7 magnitude earthquake occurs epicentered not 2 miles away. Coincidence or irony? I guess it would have been ironic to own a BugOutTrailer and then NOT have it available when needed. All through the shaking I felt no emotion except supreme confidence that my Lady and I will be just fine!


----------



## NaeKid

AJ - I was just carefully looking at the tongue and I noticed something that is kind of concerning to me. I might be out to lunch on this, but, did you butt-weld the 2x2 HSS and then put a single diamond-shaped fish-plate on the top? If so, that could be a very weak point. If you have fish-plate top-n-bottom, I would say that is better, but, if you could weld a gusset from the bottom of the truck-frame to the bottom of the tongue, it would be significantly stronger.

If you did at least a 1 1/2 times run-over-rise it would be good in my books. That means that if the rise (the flat piece of steel below the tongue) is 3", make the run towards the coupler 3 x 1.5 which equals 4.5" in length. I would make that out of the same thickness of material that you used for the tongue itself (from the picture, I would guess that it is at least 1/4" thick).


----------



## ajsmith

NaeKid, I did kinda screw up when welding the tongue in place, I got the angle off just a bit so instead of ripping it all out and starting over I just used my sawsall and cut through the top and two sides. Just the width of the saw blade, ground the edges of the cut to make a nice "V", bent it up and then welded it and fish plated the top. Haven't fish plated the sides yet because I was still deciding how I wanted to finish it out. Was thinking of going with fish plating the sides and then using two gussets as you suggested. Just need to get busy and do it. Thanks for your concern and that answered my question on how big to make the gussets.

Thanks again :beercheer:


----------



## ajsmith

SixGuns, I used the frame and axle, basically just cut the frame at the front of the cab mounts and made a trailer. the thought behind the axle is at some point I want to swap it out for a axle that is the same as in my F-350 to use as a spare. I won't be doing any Jeep rock crawling with it ...lol


----------



## ajsmith

MasterSergeantUSAF said:


> 3 hours ago I arrived home with my BugOutTrailer after having it stored 35 miles away. 30 minutes ago a 3.7 magnitude earthquake occurs epicentered not 2 miles away. Coincidence or irony? I guess it would have been ironic to own a BugOutTrailer and then NOT have it available when needed. All through the shaking I felt no emotion except supreme confidence that my Lady and I will be just fine!


Wow, it's good you got it home. Glad you didn't need it but it's nice to have just in case. I would love to see some pictures of the trailer and hear some specs. if you don't mind. I do respect your privacy so if you don't want to share it's cool.


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake

That's the beauty of towing behind a truck, weight is less of an issue. With my XJ I need to keep as much weight down as possible, so a spare axle is out of the question for me, lol. But I like your way of thinking. I've got enough weight on my list with the bed, cap and rack plus whatever supplies.


----------



## nj_m715

You don't carry the spare axle. You build the trailer with an axle that fits you tow vehicle. You can steal a lot of parts from it and still keep it rolling especially if it's a full floater. You'll have a built-in spare axle and extra fuel if you leave the tank in the trailer.


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake

Right, I understand. But dropping a bed on a boat trailer saves weight. I know how it is traditionally done, I like the idea of a matching axle if I could afford the weight.


----------



## nj_m715

Gotcha, I thought you wanted to carry an axle in the trailer. I should've known better by the looks of your jeep. If you don't have too much to carry, you could mount a combo of roof top turtle shells for regular stuff and p/u tool box/job box for the stuff that needs to be secured. Turtle shells are very light and show up cheap or free on c-list, but it takes away the ability to put a cap on the trailer and sleep inside. I was collecting parts to build one for my tracker before I came across a free long bed s-10 so I went the traditional route.


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake

I'm probably going to go with a ranger or
S 10 bed with a window-less shell and a rack. In that order so I can weigh it out and decide if it's worth it after the weight of the gear to cover it and add more weight to the top


----------



## ajsmith

Could always go with wood racks and a heavy tarp. Tarps worked for the military for many a year....:dunno:


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake

If I decide the cap is too heavy I'll probably tarp it. But I like the shelter of a solid cap


----------



## ajsmith

Well I had a few minutes to do a little work on the gas can rack. So I took some flat stock and bent it up to where I wanted it. Then I took some scrap angle and made the tabs to lock it up, welded the tabs on. I still need to put a hinge on it and a couple other things but that will come later. I took some pictures to show how it's coming along......


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake

Man that is great! What a simple yet effective design.


----------



## ajsmith

Thanks SixGuns, I have a few more things to do on the locking strap and I think I will modify the front of the bottom tray to fit the shape of the can a little better. I will also add some expanded steel screen to the front to help protect it from flying debris...........a little here and a little there, someday I'll get-R-done.


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake

Yeah I got a bunch of stuff done this week. I'll pull her out of the garage and get some pics. I'm trying to set a weekend to load it up and take a Bugout trip


----------



## ajsmith

Hi folks, it's been a good long while since I've been on here. To those that used to follow this thread I apologize for not updating or doing much to the trailer lately. My only excuse is I've been working 60 to 70 hours a week and trying to keep up on honey-dos and chores around the house, plus learning a few new skills to. But to those that are still interested I do plan on pulling the trailer out and doing some more work to it this next weekend so stay tuned. :wave:


----------



## NaeKid

Wow .. its been a year-n-half since the thread was updated ... was wondering where you have been hiding.


----------



## ajsmith

Hi Naekid, yeah, it's been a while. It's been tough to keep up with things when I'm workin' so much. It's always been feast or famine at work. I'm just happy to be feasting right now I hope all has been well with you also.....


----------

